# Teichplanung - Hilfe für Einsteiger



## Goofy77 (11. Juni 2012)

Guten Tag zusammen,

meine Frau hat sich für den Bau eines Teiches entschieden. Da ich da absoluter Anfänger bin benötige ich Hilfe ob und ggfs. wie sich unsere Planung realisieren lässt. Ich habe mal 2 Fotos gemacht mit denen ich den Verlauf darstellen möchte.

Kurz zur Planung:

- wir haben einen Hang an dem ich gerne mit einem Bach (rot umrandet) anfangen möchte. Wichtig ist mir hierbei das der Hang relativ steil ist und ich das Wasser aber langsam = ruhig fließen lassen möchte.

- von dort soll es in ein Zwischenbecken laufen (gelb) und weiter in einem Bachlauf (blau) in den Hauptteich (orange).

Der Teich soll ca. 2,5 - 3m Durchmesser haben, Fische sind nicht geplant.

Was haltet ihr davon bzw. gibt es irgendwelche Einwände ( Hang zu steil, Position nicht optimal etc.)

Danke für die Tips...

Gruß Frank


----------



## Gladiator (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung - Hilfe für Einsteiger*

Also ich finds toll 

Wegn dem "Bach" wo langsam fliessen sollte, könnte man so steintreppen reinmachen, dann fliessts langsämer, aber knallt dann auch wieder runter.. da der höhenunterschied doch noch bleibt.

Plätschert dann hald einfach 


PS: mach immer wieder Fotos wenn du am bauen bist, kann mir im moment noch nicht vorstellen wie das dann aussehen wird 

aber schlecht wirds sicher nicht


----------



## StefanBO (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung - Hilfe für Einsteiger*

Hallo,

zu steil ist das nicht (zwangsläufig), du müsstest am Hang halt verschiedene Minibecken/Staustufen formen, aus denen das Wasser dann in gewünschter Stärke zur nächsten Stufe abfließen kann. Die Stärke würde durch die Pumpenleistung und die Breite des Abflusses bestimmt.

Die verschiedenen Elemente (Bachläufe und Becken) würde ich nicht so "aufreihen", sondern etwas mehr bogenförmig (S-Kurve)  anordnen.

Wenn der Bachlauf nicht direkt in Richtung Teichmitte mündet, sondern mehr seitlich, womöglich in eine etwas abgeteilte Bucht, wäre das fürs Teichleben (das sich von dem in Fließgewässern unterscheidet)  wohl günstiger.


----------



## Goofy77 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung - Hilfe für Einsteiger*

Hallo,

danke erstmal für die Tips... Am WE werden wir mal mit nem kleinen Bagger grob anfangen... 

Eine Frage zur Tiefe und Position vom Teich. In diversen Artikeln steht ja 5-6 Stunden Sonne am Tag. Davon haben wir leider nichts, bei uns scheint an der Stelle im Garten immer die Sonne...  Muss ich da jetzt irgendwas beachten?

Wie tief sollte der Teich sein? Sind 80cm wirklich das Minimum? Wie gesagt, keine Fische...


----------



## Nori (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung - Hilfe für Einsteiger*

Bei 2-3m Durchmesser und einer ganztägigen Bestrahlung wird sich der Teich bei 0,8m Tiefe schnell erwärmen - je tiefer desto kühler bleibt das Wasser - Vielleich kannst ja nachträglich noch für Schatten durch Bäume oder notfalls ein Sonnensegel sorgen.
...oder hättest du einen anderen Platz mit mehr Schatten zur Auswahl?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Goofy77 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung - Hilfe für Einsteiger*

Hallo Nori,

nein, Alternativen haben wir nicht wirklich... 

Welche Tiefe bietet sich denn deiner Meinung nach an? Würde es denn etwas bringen den Teich etwas zu vergrößern? Noch 1 Meter drauf  z.Bsp.?


----------



## Nori (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung - Hilfe für Einsteiger*

Ich würde immer so groß und tief bauen wie es möglich ist bzw. in einem vernünftigen Verhältnis zu den Kosten steht - 3000 Liter heizen sich halt schneller auf als 10000 Liter.
Da du vor hast keine Fische einzusetzen ist es dann sowieso egal.
Und falls doch Fische rein sollen ist es bei 10000 Litern für die Fische (keine Koi) sowieso besser und der finanzielle Aufwand für eine dann (!) nötige Filteranlage ist auch überschaubar.

Gruß Nori


----------



## PeterBoden (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung - Hilfe für Einsteiger*

Hallo Goofy77,


Goofy77 schrieb:


> ...meine Frau hat sich für den Bau eines Teiches entschieden. Da ich da absoluter Anfänger bin benötige ich Hilfe ob und ggfs. wie sich unsere Planung realisieren lässt...
> ... Am WE werden wir mal mit nem kleinen Bagger grob anfangen...



das ist schnell.

Wenn der Bagger kommt ist deine Planung ja fertig, du weißt wie groß der Teich werden soll, welches Tiefenprofil er aufweisen soll (die Pflanzzonen), ob evt. ein Ufergraben/Uferwall angelegt wird, wie dein Bachlauf konkret aussehen soll usw. usf.

Natürlich brennt es zu dieser Jahreszeit jeden 'Macher' unter den Nägeln, endlich mit  Schippe und Schubkarre, dem Bagger und den ganzen anderen schönen technischen Hilfsmitteln seinen Teich zu bauen.
Mein innigster Tipp (andere haben den Link in ihrer Signatur, so wichtig ist er): schau bitte unbedingt im *FAQ-Bereich* von diesem Forum nach, hier hast du Zugriff auf Premiuminformationen zur Teichplanung.
Konkret zu deiner Frage nach der Teichgröße: fast einstimmig wirst du hier von den Teichbesitzern erfahren das Teichgröße sich nur durch noch mehr Teichgröße ersetzen lässt.

Wenn du dir die Fachbeiträge durchgelesen hast weißt du warum.

Zum Bachlauf. Gern hatte ich mir die Ausführungen von *Lars Sebralla* durchgelesen, da sind ein paar schöne Ausführungsbeispiele vorhanden.


----------



## Goofy77 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung - Hilfe für Einsteiger*

Hallo,

danke, werde mir die Infos und Links mal genauer durchlesen.

Habe dieses WE halt durch Zufall einen kleinen 900kg Bagger da mit dem ich noch mehr am Haus machen muss.

Da ich den nicht oft ranbekomme muss ich das ausnutzen. Die groben Sachen machen halt. Z.Bsp. die Ecke freimachen und ausschachten wo das Zwischenbecken hinkommt... 

Mit Schaufel und Spaten kann ich später den Rest machen...


----------



## Nori (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung - Hilfe für Einsteiger*

..genau - du kannst ja dann immer noch überlegen, ob du nicht mal vorsorglich einen Bodenablauf und einen Skimmeranschluss mit anlegst - kostet nicht viel und vielleicht sollen doch mal ein paar .....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Goofy77 (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung - Hilfe für Einsteiger*

Guten Morgen,

da das Wetter mich in den letzten Wochen ausgebremst hat war erstmal Pause angesagt...

Letzte Woche habe ich dann allerdings mit der Umsetzung angefangen, hier ein kurzes Update.

Nicht alles ist so gelaufen wie ich es gehofft hatte, wie das so ist als Einsteiger in dem Bereich. 

Das Loch für den Teich ist ausgehoben (6m x 4,50m, 1,10 tief), ebenso das Loch für das eigentlich geplante Zwischenbecken. Hier überlegen wir allerdings gerade ob wir den Wasserfall weglassen und nur auf einen Bachlauf aus der Ecke umschwenken sollen.

Teichrandsystem ist gesetzt, leider teilweise etwas hoch da das Grundstück doch sehr uneben ist. 

Folie ist gestern gekommen, habe mich für EPDM 1,15mm + Vlies 500 entschieden. Jetzt muss ich nur irgendwie das Regenwasser der letzten Tage aus dem Loch bekommen um weiter machen zu können... 

Bei der Technikplanung habe ich mich für Oase entschieden. Es soll das Biotec Set 54000 werden. Screenmatic 18, Bitron 55, Aqua Premium 16000. 

Fotos anbei... Weitermachen... :smoki


----------



## Connemara (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung - Hilfe für Einsteiger*

Ich finde, das sieht sehr vielversprechend aus 

Mir gefällt die Form und ich bin gespannt, wie die Umsetzung mit dem Bachlauf funktioniert (und aussieht)


----------



## Michael der 2. (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung - Hilfe für Einsteiger*

Hi

Sieht doch schon richtig gut aus. Da du jetzt doch sehr tief gekommen bist, wird das Wasser nicht so schnell warm. Dennoch solltest du überlegen, ob du nicht irgendwie Schatten auftreiben kannst. Das muss auch nichts unnatürliches sein. Eine große Hecke (z.B. __ Holunder wächst sehr hoch und buschig) in den Hauptweg der Sonne, eine passende Seerose noch ein paar Schwimmpflanzen so angelegt, dass sie den Rest etwas beschatten und dann hast du schon einen großen Teil der Sonne abgefangen. Alternativ wäre aber eine (oder vielleicht auch mehrere) immergrüne Hecke besser geeinet wegen den Blättern.
Es gibt da jede Menge. Musst dich nur informieren bezüglich Endbreite und Höhe, damit du den Platz mit einplanst. Es gibt diverse Vogelhecken, die der Natur im Garten etwas auf die Sprünge helfen und die Vögel würden sich dann auch gerne daruf absetzen, nachdem sie im Teich baden waren. Andere Tiere im Teich wären sicher auch froh, wenn sie aus den Wasser kommen und nicht direkt auf der Wiese stehen. Ansonsten kanst du auch die Teichbeflanzung auf der Sonnenseite bewusst etwas höher wählen bzw so gesalten, dass da auch noch was abgefangen wird. Vorraussetzung ist aber dann, dass du dir nicht die Sicht auf das Gewässer nimmst, darum baut man ja auch den Teich ;-)

Grüße


----------



## Goofy77 (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung - Hilfe für Einsteiger*

Hallo,

bin echt geschafft...  Hier ein Update:

Der Filter steht erstmal provisorisch am Teichrand. Soll später rechts in die Ecke wo die Mauer und Bachlauf sein soll.

Nach dem ersten Befüllen vorgestern habe ich mit meiner Frau beim Baustoffhandel Kies für die Uferzonen geholt. Sie hat es "grob" gereinigt, ich voller Elan mit der Schubkarre in de Teich gekippt und bevor ich Sch... rufen konnte stand ich vor einer einzigen braunen Matschbrühe!!!!  

Gestern also alles zurück -> Teich leer gepumpt, danach stand meine Frau 4 Stunden drin und hat jeden Stein einzeln von Hand gewaschen...   

Währenddessen bin ich zum Baumarkt und habe ihr ihren Wunsch nach Steinfolie erfüllt. Echt teuer das Zeug. Heute morgen dann angefangen zu verlegen und kleben was für einen Anfänger auch nicht sooo einfach ist. In der Zwischenzeit lief mal wieder der __ Wasserschlauch heiss...

Fazit: seit 4 Stunden laufen Filter und Pumpe (Bitron ist noch aus), Wasser ist noch okay, nicht wirklich klar. Denke der Filter brauch noch etwas Zeit.

Was muss ich jetzt beachten? Biokick habe ich eingefüllt, noch andere Zusätze besorgen oder einfach warten???

@ Oase: eure BDA`s sind zum Schämen!!! Keine Tips für Anfänger, nicht vollständig... Ein paar Explosionszeichnungen und fertig. Es sind bei Teile dabei auf die in der Anleitung noch nicht mal eingegangen wird!!!!! Ich würde mich schämen...


----------



## Michael der 2. (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung - Hilfe für Einsteiger*

Hey,

sieht doch schon echt gut aus. Dass der Kies nicht direkt sauber war ist ärgerlich. Da macht man sich die Mühe und dann ist alles für die Katz...
Die steinfolie sieht auch richtig gut aus muss ich zugeben, auch wenn ich dann doch eher der Fan von den Ufermatten und begrüntem Moosufer mit ein paar Pflänzchen bin.
Das eine Stück ist leider so wie es auf den ersten Blick scheint etwas zu weit mit der Folie nach unten gerutscht?
Wie möchtest du den äußeren Rand der Folie gestalten, hast du da schon ne Idee?

Grüße Michael


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung - Hilfe für Einsteiger*

Hallo Goofy,

die Teichform gefällt mir recht gut, 
Steinfolie hätte ich nicht genommen, ich kann immer wieder nur Ufermatten empfehlen.

Von dem schönen Kies wirst Du vermutlich in 1 - 2 Jahren nicht mehr viel sehen.
Die meisten Teichbesitzer nehmen Sand ( mit etwas Lehmanteil) als Bodengrund.

LG Markus


----------



## JR´s (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung - Hilfe für Einsteiger*

Hallo!

Sagt mal begrünen (__ Moos) diese Ufermatten mit der Zeit von alleine oder bepflanzt ihr die?

Grüße 
Jürgen


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung - Hilfe für Einsteiger*

Hallo Jürgen,

neine das __ Moos pflanze ich nicht das kommt mit der Zeit von ganz alleine.

LG Markus


----------



## JR´s (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung - Hilfe für Einsteiger*

Sehr schön, danke! Dann muss ich mal sehen woher ich so Teile bekomme:-D

Gruß


----------



## Goofy77 (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung - Hilfe für Einsteiger*

Ja, ich war nach den Meinungen hier auch für Ufermatten...

Aber meine Frau hat sich die Steinfolie echt gewünscht, da musste ich was tun. Z.zt. ist Sie auch noch voll begeistert. Das das nicht lange hält hab ich ihr schon gesagt... Glauben tut Sie mir wohl glaub ich nicht wirklich...

Sand am Boden??? Meint ihr ich soll den Kies (16er) wieder vom Boden holen? Noch gehts ja...

Sonst noch Tips? Teichpflanzen zum Start gabs im Baumarkt wohl nicht mehr. Hat jetzt 5-6 zum Start online geordert... Erstmal das da was drin steht...


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung - Hilfe für Einsteiger*

Hallo Frank,

das wird sicher ein richtig schöner Teich.

Mit den (Ehe-)Frauen ist das ja überall das gleiche. 
Nicht funktional muss es sein, sondern (erst mal) schön aussehen. 

Ne ... war nur Spaß liebe Frauen.  

Schatten kannst du doch auch über diverse Teichpflanzen bekommen.
Namen fallen mir da nicht so viele ein, da ich auch noch Neuling auf dem Gebiet bin, außer z. B. __ Schilf.

Ich überlege auch noch, in meinen Teich Sand einzubringen.
Bislang gibt es nur den nackten Beton.

Ich habe auch mal von einem "Gras" gelesen, das als Sauerstoffpflanze dient und sich dann als Teppich am Boden ausbreiten soll.
Kennt das zufällig einer???


----------

